# HTML in Java einbinden



## sidney_ (20. Jul 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Java und HTML.

Und zwar habe ich auf https://google-developers.appspot.com/chart/interactive/docs/gallery/columnchart etwas geseehn das mir sehr gefällt.

Ist es irgendwie möglich das in einem JPanel darzustellen? Die Werte könnte man ja dann durch Java Variabeln ersetzen 
Ist das möglich? Habe im Internet irgendwie nichts nützliches gefunden...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## jwiesmann (20. Jul 2012)

JFreeChart könnte dich vielleicht interessieren.
Es ist zwar auch möglich HTML und Swing zu vereinen How to create a simple Swing HTML viewer with Java | devdaily.com, ich glaube aber nicht, dass Javascript da unterstützt wird...

Gruß


----------



## sidney_ (20. Jul 2012)

Vielen Dank!

Habs probiert und wird wirklich nicht unterstützt... 

Ich fände es eben noch cool mit dem HTML Code da mir das Design gefällt 

Eine Möglichkeit einen Browser im JFrame zu öffnen gibt es auch nicht?


----------



## xehpuk (20. Jul 2012)

Das ist in meinen Augen die falsche Herangehensweise. Wenn es mit Swing gehen würde (und keine Ahnung, ob überhaupt möglich), dann wäre es mit plattformabhängigem Code verbunden.

Eventuell ist JavaFX eine Alternative für dich? Sieht natürlich nicht genauso (sondern besser ) aus wie von Google, kann man aber auch über CSS stylen.


----------



## sidney_ (20. Jul 2012)

Danke auch dir!

Hmm stimmt sieht auch gut aus  Noch nie was damit gemacht, aber ich werde sicher haufenweise Anleitungen usw. finden


----------

